# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Интересное о Храме Христа Спасителя

## Милана

Может,Швейцарский Банк и Кришне храм построит??
http://video.yandex.ru/users/kodhi/view/136/#
http://video.yandex.ru/users/kodhi/view/136/#

----------

